# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  سوال سريع لاصحاب الحصريات

## خالد سليمان طه

*اى القنوات التى ستنقل مباريات بطولة افريقيا للمحليين 
فضائيا بالاضافة لجدول المباريات وتفاصيل البطولة؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ابولين

*لقااااااااااافة مني 000:spor:الاذاعة بس يا معلم 00 الحبيب خالد ارجو ان تتصل بي علي --- 0502948548 -- حتي نطمئن عليكم والله بحثت عن رقمك ولم اتحصل علية
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*جدول مباريات بطولة الامم  الافريقية للمحليين

صدر جدول مباريات البطولة والتي تلعب علي اربعة استادات هي الخرطوم، مدني، المريخ والهلال والمباريات علي النحو التالي:

4/2/2011 السودان ـ الجابون استاد الخرطوم
5/2/2011 يوغندا ـ الجزائر باستاد الخرطوم
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ

غانا ـ جنوب افريقيا باستاد مدني
زيمبابوي ـ النيجر باستاد مدني
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــ
6/2/2011 الكنغو ـ الكاميرون بالمريخ
ساحل العاج ـ مالي بالمريخ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
7/2/2011 السنغال ـ رواندا ببورتسودان
أنجولا ـ تونس بورتسودان
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــ
8/2/2011 الجابون ـ الجزائر بالخرطوم
8/2/2011 السودان ـ يوغندا بالخرطوم
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــ
9/2/2011 جنوب افريقيا ـ النيجر مدني
غانا ـ زيمبابوي مدني
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــ
10/2/2011 الكاميرون ـ مالي بالمريخ
الكنغو ـ ساحل العاج ـ المريخ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــ
11/2/2011 رواندا ـ تونس بورتسودان
السنغال ـ انجولا بورتسودان
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــ
12/2/2011 السودان ـ الجزائر الخرطوم
الجابون ـ يوغندا الهلال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــ
13/2/2011 غانا ـ النيجر مدني
جنوب افريقيا ـ زيمبابوي الهلال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــ
14/2/2011 الكاميرون ـ ساحل العاج الخرطوم
الكنغو ـ مالي المريخ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــ
15/2/2011 السنغال ـ تونس بورتسودان
رواندا ـ انجولا الهلال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــ
16/17/2/2011 راحة لجميع المنتخبات
18/2/2011 دوري الاربعة مدني والهلال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
19/2/2011 دوري الاربعة المريخ وبورتسودان
20/21/2/2011 راحة للفرق
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
22/2/2011 الدور نصف النهائي باستادي الخرطوم والمريخ
23/2/2011 راحة للفرق

24/2/2011 مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث باستاد الهلال
25/2/2011 المباراة النهائية باستاد المريخ
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ياسلاام عليك يا قولد شكرا كتيير
حتى الفرق اللاعبه فى استادنا اقوى الفرق
هيبه ياالمريخ
خالد سليمان
 وين انت ياخ
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه  
ياسلاام عليك يا قولد شكرا كتيير
حتى الفرق اللاعبه فى استادنا اقوى الفرق
هيبه ياالمريخ
خالد سليمان
وين انت ياخ



انا مع السيول دى اظهر بى وين؟؟؟
تحياتى برنسيسة القلوب
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Gold star  
جدول مباريات بطولة الامم الافريقية للمحليين

صدر جدول مباريات البطولة والتي تلعب علي اربعة استادات هي الخرطوم، مدني، المريخ والهلال والمباريات علي النحو التالي:

4/2/2011 السودان ـ الجابون استاد الخرطوم
5/2/2011 يوغندا ـ الجزائر باستاد الخرطوم
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ

غانا ـ جنوب افريقيا باستاد مدني
زيمبابوي ـ النيجر باستاد مدني
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــ
6/2/2011 الكنغو ـ الكاميرون بالمريخ
ساحل العاج ـ مالي بالمريخ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
7/2/2011 السنغال ـ رواندا ببورتسودان
أنجولا ـ تونس بورتسودان
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــ
8/2/2011 الجابون ـ الجزائر بالخرطوم
8/2/2011 السودان ـ يوغندا بالخرطوم
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــ
9/2/2011 جنوب افريقيا ـ النيجر مدني
غانا ـ زيمبابوي مدني
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــ
10/2/2011 الكاميرون ـ مالي بالمريخ
الكنغو ـ ساحل العاج ـ المريخ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــ
11/2/2011 رواندا ـ تونس بورتسودان
السنغال ـ انجولا بورتسودان
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــ
12/2/2011 السودان ـ الجزائر الخرطوم
الجابون ـ يوغندا الهلال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــ
13/2/2011 غانا ـ النيجر مدني
جنوب افريقيا ـ زيمبابوي الهلال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــ
14/2/2011 الكاميرون ـ ساحل العاج الخرطوم
الكنغو ـ مالي المريخ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــ
15/2/2011 السنغال ـ تونس بورتسودان
رواندا ـ انجولا الهلال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــ
16/17/2/2011 راحة لجميع المنتخبات
18/2/2011 دوري الاربعة مدني والهلال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
19/2/2011 دوري الاربعة المريخ وبورتسودان
20/21/2/2011 راحة للفرق
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
22/2/2011 الدور نصف النهائي باستادي الخرطوم والمريخ
23/2/2011 راحة للفرق

24/2/2011 مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث باستاد الهلال
25/2/2011 المباراة النهائية باستاد المريخ



 تسلم يا الحبيب وانشاء الله ما عدمناك
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين  
لقااااااااااافة مني 000:spor:الاذاعة بس يا معلم 00 الحبيب خالد ارجو ان تتصل بي علي --- 0502948548 -- حتي نطمئن عليكم والله بحثت عن رقمك ولم اتحصل علية


 جدا يالحبيب انت تامر
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*خالدونا طمنا عنك 
نشوف السيول فى التلفزيون نتذكرك طوالى
صلوا صلاة الجفاف والتصحر . . . هههههآآآآآآآآآآآى !! 

تماس :-
مشكوور Gold star 
*

----------


## ابولين

*اصلي يا ذهبي 00 تسلم يا مك ما عدمناك
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مشكوور Gold star
ما عدمناك

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المباريات حصريا ستنقل علي قنوات الجزيرة الرياضية
وعلي تلفزيون السودان - البث الأرضي
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

المباريات حصريا ستنقل علي قنوات الجزيرة الرياضية
وعلي تلفزيون السودان - البث الأرضي



الجزيرة ياتي .؟
ما تكون المجنزرة + :dn3:
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*شباب المشفرة ولا الفاتحا
                        	*

----------

